# Problem: gnome-commander and emelfm2 segfault



## ksym (Feb 25, 2009)

I am having trouble with gnome-commander and emelfm2. They seem to segfault every time I access any directory where filenames contain umlauts (characters such as Ã¤Ã¶Ã¼ etc).

Here is my package list, all compiled from current ports:
http://koti.kapsi.fi/~isoa/files/freebsd/pkg_list.txt

None of these are compiled with debug flags.

If anybody have clues on what might cause such irrational behavior, please reply here.

PS. if push comes to shove, i'll have to recompile everything with -g and start tracing/fixing the problem, but it would really really be nice if there would be a less time consuming solution (since i got work to do lol)


----------



## ksym (Feb 25, 2009)

*glib20 is the cause???*

There is this 'COLLATION_FIX' define in devel/glib20. Maybe that is the cause? I defined it at make config.

Now I will unset it, and recompile. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ksym (Feb 25, 2009)

*Report*

Ok, make config, uncheck COLLATION_FIX, and portupgrade -rf glib-2*

Will take entire evening, and hopefully I get some results. Will report back after all packages depending on glib20 are rebuilt


----------

